# Dan's house



## Mark Evans (27 Jun 2009)

this wasnt staged...honest   

CHEESE


----------



## Stu Worrall (27 Jun 2009)

you cheesy bunch


----------



## Dan Crawford (27 Jun 2009)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> you cheesy bunch


Too true!

Mark and Steve came round to help me do a step by step DUTCH set up for PFK so look out for it later this year.
Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Jun 2009)

neh problem.


----------



## TDI-line (27 Jun 2009)

Cheddar. 8)


----------



## Nick16 (27 Jun 2009)

shame you dont live near 'double' gloucester   

the puns can go on all night.


----------



## samc (27 Jun 2009)

dan looks drunk


----------



## Themuleous (28 Jun 2009)

That's got to be some sort of double Gloucester cheese type of photo.

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (28 Jun 2009)

Was cool to help Dan out, and to meet up with Mark again   Was great talking plants, aquascaping and photography with two people who are very passionate about them, throwing ideas back and forth for where to plant stuff.  I certainly came back knowing a little more!

I was really impressed with Mark's lighting!  I can't wait to see the photos now!


----------



## Garuf (28 Jun 2009)

that young Dan looks younger and younger with every photo. There's a portrait of him somewhere growing ever uglier.


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Jun 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I certainly came back knowing a little more!



me too....don't spill alcohol on your camera!   

hope you sorted it dan! good job i came


----------



## Dan Crawford (28 Jun 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> SteveUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah! WKD and a brand new 40D don't mix!   
it really was lucky you came!

Oh, thanks Garuf, I think LOL


----------

